
Benefits of Using .Net for Startup Development - freezepro
http://freezeprosoftware.com/news/benefits-of-using-net-for-startup-development.aspx
======
vhogemann
Until .NET Core is mature, and gains support of the major packages from the
Nugget repository I'll say: Thanks, but no thanks.

Java, more specifically the JVM, is a safer bet. It both has better tooling,
and a greater support from other open-source projects.

------
nippples
I'd much rather stick to the very well-supported open source technologies like
Python, NodeJS and Ruby than limiting my choice of platform right off the bat.

